# Problem with outdoor layout...help!



## AZ Train (Oct 6, 2016)

Hey everyone. I'm hoping someone here can help me. I have an outdoor layout that I recently added more track to. The problem that I am having is that all of the sudden if the locos are pulling any cars, the transformer overloads and shuts down. Sometimes even with no cars, the loco will stop and the transformer trips the breaker. I thought maybe more track was the problem and maybe I had too much track. I have about 250 ft of track and I'm not sure if I need to run feeder wires or not. Im still learning how to do this stuff and I'm having a hard time finding info on the web. I only added another 20 feet of track and before this, I could run all 4 locos at once with large loads, no problem. 

The strange thing is...:Just for testing, and trying to figure out the problem. I used only 10 feet of track and same result. No cars, I can run 2 tandem locos up and down the 10 feet of track. But as soon as cars are connected, overload. 

I have tried all four of my locos individually. Same result. Switched out my transformers, same result. Switched out the track joiners and the electrical clamps and wires, same result. 

Can anyone tell me what the heck I am doing wrong??? I'm at my wits end with this! Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi AZ,
I am NOT an electrical person, but I would suggest that you give more information.
Like, what brand of transformer, which locos, do the cars have metal wheels, if so are they insulated, how is the track configured, is the 10 foot test track just a straight, were there no problems before you added the track, plus any other relevant information.
Then I am sure that those with knowledge will be able to help you.
Hang in there,
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## AZ Train (Oct 6, 2016)

sorry, I added a bit more info above. But more info. My locos are 3 LGB Stainz and 1 Aristo Rodgers 2-1-2. I was using an MRC Control Master 20 as my first box and when this issue first came up, I thought maybe I had blown up the box. It seemed feasible since I know these boxes are old and I bought this one used in eBay and it was working for over a year. 

I replaced the CM20 with and brand new MRC Throttlepack 9250. Made no difference. 

One other thing, my old layout used a kind of figure 8 configuration using switch tracks, my new layout is one continuous course with no switches. I just can't see why that even matters if I get the same result on just a 10 foot long straight piece of track. Could I possibly have two bad boxes??! 

By the way, some of my cars have metal wheels and some have plastic wheels. I'm not sure if the wheels are insulated. :/


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

put one car at a time on the track and turn the power up. I bet one car is shorting out the system.


----------



## AZ Train (Oct 6, 2016)

Randy Stone said:


> put one car at a time on the track and turn the power up. I bet one car is shorting out the system.


That was it! Well done sir! I thank you! 

Now I get to spend tomorrow afternoon putting everything in the layout back the way it was.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Great debug Randy!

Guess it was a shorted axle?

Greg


----------



## AZ Train (Oct 6, 2016)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Great debug Randy!
> 
> Guess it was a shorted axle?
> 
> Greg


Must be. One of my cabooses has metal wheels and I finally figured out that with that caboose off the track, everything works fine. I have been testing and switching out this and that, but once I saw Randy's post it occurred to me the only thing I have not switched out was the cars I was using to test with.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

it might have power pickups and is causing a short internally...

or there could be a short between the wheel and the axle, there has to be insulation between the wheel and axle at least on one side.

also, you might have reversed one truck on a lighted caboose and that might create a short.

Greg


----------

